# Ford F-550 w/ 11 BOSS V Plow in Lake County, IL



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

I am looking for work as a sub in Lake County, IL. I have a 2008 Ford F-550 with a new 9'2" Boss V-XT plow with wings which make it 11' in total length.


----------



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------

